# furry like silverfish? or museum bug?



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

found this little guy in the basement, frog food size for sure, but what is it?


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

Carpet beetle larva. Pretty sure.


----------



## tim13 (Feb 1, 2011)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/65345-help-id-possible-feeder.html


----------

